# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Ahora mismo tengo la moral por los suelos...

## sann

Bueno primero que nose si es el sitio correcto para este post pero bueno considero que si ya que me a pasado en una actuacion infantil. 

La cuestion es...

Habia una niña que conocia varios juegos, no es el hecho de acerlos mal y deduzcan o sospechen que a podido ser, cosa que por suerte no me ha pasado, no el que sospechen, muchos niños sospechan cosas absurdas sobre como has podido hacer algo que no entienden y se niegan a creer que es magico, si.. esas edades de 9, 10, 11... 

Pero voy al grano, resula que habia una niña que conocia los juegos, nada mas sacarlo, y no es que conociese lo que iba a hacer, sino que sabia el funcionamiento de la bolsa de cambio, el de la carta de puntos, y creo que otro mas ahora no me acuerdo cual, lo que pasa que me a dejado tan descolocado... que a partir de ahi e actuado hecho polvo, claro no lo han notado pero yo estaba destrozado, joder yo tengo salidas por si algo falla pero esto... sacar un juego y que diga bua eso tiene otro compartimento o eso va con i***nes.. antes de hacerlo con los niños alli claro ella explicandoles, ¿Que tenia que hacer? no hacer el juego? hacerlo ocmo si nada?

Me parece bien si poneis vuestras experiencias si os a pasado alguna vez, pero esto lo pongo porque necesito que alguien me diga algo asi puede pasar y que no me ponga a llorar porque de verdad hacia años que no lo pasaba tan mal en una actuacion con niños...

Que hago si me vuelve a pasar? si un niño directamente sabe lo que es porque lo conoce? como reaciono? 

Nose... nose que decir..es solo que tenia que contarselo a alguien porque si no explotava..

----------


## renard

A mi una vez me paso con una niña cuando hice la carta al bolsillo dijo como hice en el primer viaje los demas no me pillo,cuando lo dijo yo dije ay que imaginacion tienen estos niños,no se si esta bien o no pero es lo que me salio en ese momento,no te preocupes tu no tienes la culpa son cosas que pasan animate.

----------


## MrTrucado

La ost..!!!! que era la hija del mago enmascardo, estoy con renard tu no tienes la culpa, y encima con niños, uff!! TODOS MIS ANIMOS.
Yo consejos no te puedo dar porque en estos temas soy nulo, pero animo hombre, no creo que el mago enmascarado tenga muchos mas hijos.
E intenta sacar algo positivo de todo esto, te has sobrepuesto a la situación y has seguido, otro probablemente se hubiera ido, o algo peor.
Un abrazo

----------


## SOFTVADER

Los niños de hoy pueden saber muchas cosas gracias a internet,pero no por eso te vengas abajo,desde aqui animo para que sigas ilusionando a niños y mayores.
Un saludo.

----------


## Coloclom

Para mi tienes tú más culpa que ella. Se te puede perdonar que te parta el primer juego/efecto; pero entonces porqué sigues haciendo magia? Si sabes que la niña te va a chafar porque conoce ciertos secretos no sigas haciendo magia, esa es la primera opción.

La segunda: Es una niña, gánatela y ten la garantía de que no volverá a abrir la boca.

Menos mal que sabíais poco juegos los dos, si llegais a saber medio millar, medio millar de juegos públicos.

Si un espectador no colabora, si alguien intenta cargarse el juego, si anímicamente no estás al 100%, etc. no hagas magia. Y no la hagas hasta no tener las tablas necesarias para salir airoso. Si pones la situación en la balanza te darás cuenta de que no mereció la pena continuar haciendo magia.


Ante estas situaciones creo solo el mago profesional tiene "excusa", pero entrando en un conflicto ético.

Como mago debes de proteger los secretos / como profesional debes cumplir tu contrato.
Pero generalmente estas cosas a los magos profesionales no les ocurren, es por tanto, que la culpa ha sido solo tuya.

----------


## Ravenous

La tercera: deja hacer exactamente lo mismo que el 99% de los magos del mundo. Hay mucha buena magia ahí fuera que nadie hace, y que por tanto, nadie ha visto.

----------


## sann

Ya, bueno que use materiales que usa el 99% no significa que haga lo mismo, si claro yo tengo la culpa de haber seguido haciendo magia, por suerte no era un show de magia y era mitad magia y animacion con juegos, pero aun asi, yo no tengo la culpa que una niña lo sepa y dejar al resto sin magia? es largo de explicar, si conocia un par de juegos, la saque en uno como ayudante y le dije que dejara disfrutar a los demas, y tambien estoy seguro que ella tambien disfruto como todos, pero ami se me quedo ese mal cuerpo, los juegos fueron igual de efectivos para todos los niños incluso para ella porque aunque sepas el mecanismo de un articulo no significa que sepas lo que va a suceder, nunca me habia pasado, que tengo la culpa? si, que aprendo de mis errores? tambien, y que uno escarmienta cuando algo te sale como el culo? pues tambien espero...
Entonces colocom? Si tu haces un juego de magia y alguien conoce el secreto y lo comparte con el publico? Apaga y vamonos? cortas y te piras?

----------


## magomago

Juer como os quemais con el pobre.

Para empezar Ravenous tiene toda la razon pero.............. Pero cuando empiezas montando un espectáculo es normal meter cosas que sabes que funcionan y a partir de ahi empezar a desarrollar tu propia personalidad , analizar cosas que te gustan y no te gustan y luego tirar por un camino mas original.

De hecho en mi numero para niños he metido juegos no tan usados que pensaba que iban a funcionar y llevarme un chasco para ver como todos los niños saltan con la bolsa de cambios y el coloring book.

Yo creo que la niña ha tenido bastante culpa y quizás tambien algo de culpa ha sido tuya por no tener tablas para manejarla.Yo creo que le hubiera dicho que si no decia ningun juego y que al final de tu show te decia como iban le dabas una varita mágica o una chuce.Pero esto tienes que decirselo en privado porque si no todos los niños querrían su chuche tambien.

Pero las tablas se adquieren actuando y teniendo experiencias malas como esa, asi que ahora a levantarse y a seguir , la proxima vez la cosa irá mejor.

----------


## Prendes

> Y no la hagas hasta no tener las tablas necesarias para salir airoso.


Hombre, para tener tablas en algún momento has tenido que empezar sin tenerlas...

----------


## SOFTVADER

Y no la hagas hasta no tener las tablas necesarias para salir airoso. 

Aqui no estoy de acuerdo contigo colocon,jajaja,para tener tablas creo que también hay que llevarse palos,los menos posibles y hay que actuar si no,no se cojen tablas ni nada.
Un saludo maikita( colo con ).

----------


## MagDani

Bueno Sann lo siento mucho pero esas cosas aveces pasan, primero contestaré y luego me permitire darte un consejo, aunque creo que ya lo hiciste.

Conozco a Sann y trabaja para una empresa de animación y magia, es un profesional y esta contratado para hacer su show.
Osea que a la primera de cambio que alguien le chafe algo, no va ha recoger sus cosas y marcharse (no puede no seguir haciendo magia, como dice Coloclom como primera opción)  no esta haciendo magia para unos amiguetes o unos familiares, que si te dan por saco, dices bueno que esto ya se ha acabado recoges y pasas de todo, NO,  el esta trabajando (en su trabajo habitual y *diario*)  cobrando y cotizando por ello.
Otra cosa es que le fastidie el toca pelo*as y lo quiera compartir con nosotros.

Mira (aquí viene el consejo) a mi me ha pasado en alguna comunión que me ha salido un revienta trucos y aun que se que no hay que premiar las malas acciones, lo he sacado de ayudante, de cómplice.
También he de decir que no son en si malas acciones, son niños, y simplemente quieren demostrar que se lo saben.
 A la segunda que ha intentado fastidiarme he dicho, mira creo que tenemos un aprendiz de mago entre nosotros, ven y sal a ayudarme, y de buen rollo me ha ayudado y se ha hecho mi compinche en un par de juegos, luego lo siento y le digo que le vuelvo a llamar mas tarde para que me ayude en otra cosa.

También se que hay otra opción,que nos explico Pulgas en un encuentro nacional y que también esta en sus notas, (quien no las tenga que se las compre, que no tienen desperdicio)

En cuanto a las tablas, seguramente Sann ha pisados mas horas cotizadas de escenario (entre animación y magia) que muchos de nosotros, pero en el caso de que aún le faltasen mas tablas, pues no hay mas que hacer mas actuaciones, porque no debemos confundir el ensayo con las tablas, que estas solo se consiguen pisando escenario.
Un abrazo y animo Santi

----------


## Coloclom

tablas=experiencia, y os equivocais  :Wink1: 

Cierto que nada como un error para aprender, pero también se puede aprender sin errores.

Si hablasemos de un curso de carpintería os llevarías gran parte de razón, pero si hablamos de cocina, no puedes envenenar a tus comensales, y si hablamos de magia, no debes poner en peligro los secretos, y esto no es una opinión, es cátedra. Por supuesto que todos nos equivocamos alguna vez, no cabe duda, y que a mi me han pillado más que a nadie, y soy el primero en reconocerlo, pero no por arriesgar en cosas básicas y aún así, siempre mea culpa.

Un dato: Jorge Blass comentaba hace poco, antes de estrenar un juego que aún no había echo, que tenía 47 salidas preparadas por si el juego fallase. Si nos paramos a pensar que en teoría el juego va a salirle perfecto, y que en caso de no ser así, es alguien con muchas tablas, esto da que pensar, no os parece?

Si alguien cree que hay algo más dificil que la magia infantil, yo creo que se equivoca, la cabeza de los niños es un mundo, y cada niño un mundo diferente.

Las tablas se cogen a base de recolectar información sobre lo que queremos hacer, luego mucha práctica y finalmente probarlo ante el público profano cuando tenemos la convinción de que saldrá bien, y una vez echo esto, repetir, repasar y pensar cómo mejorarlo. Así se cojen tablas.
En cuanto a magia infantil, habría que añadir un sinfin de cosas más. Si hablamos de niños, la psicología juega un papel importante. "Cualquiera" puede ser cartomago, pero no cualquiera puede ser mago infantil.


Respondiendo a Sann, te digo lo que hubiera echo yo, porque me ha pasado hace un par de meses.
Entreno un equipo de fútbol de niños de 12 años y uno de los padres se enteró que me gusta la magia y me habló de un juego que yo no conocía que en una ocasión le hizo un mago. Y me pidió que si yo podría hacerselo, le haría mucha ilusión. El efecto era sencillo y después de prepararlo se lo hice un día al finalizar un entrenamiento.

Había más padres y me pidieron que siguiera haciendo juegos, cosa a la que accedí.

Pero por falta de tablas, preparación, o por no estar concentrado al 100% se me escapó de las manos y un padre quiso jugar a ser inteligente y hacer de cazatrucos en mitad de un juego. Y ESTO, ES SOLO CULPA MIA.
Intentó explicar el cómo lo había echo y me insistió acaloradamente en que volteara una carta que había dejado sobre la mesa.

Yo dejé intuir que aquello me había enojado y les expliqué que yo no vivo de esto, que hacía magia por entretenerles al igual que podría haber estado contado chistes, y que seguramente, nadie me atacaría de tramposo o mentiroso cuando dijera: Iba superman en un 600 por el autovía... Y que por tanto, aquello me parecía una falta de respeto y por tanto recogía las cartas ante una situación incómoda para mi.

Deberías ver como le miraron. Su mujer le comió con la mirada y seguro que esa noche, si no dormió en el sofá, poco le faltó. Yo recogí mis cartas, y aunque no llego a ser mago, porque soy un manazas, ahora todos hablan maravillas de mi magia, a pesar de lo mala y pésima que es.

¿Cómo salí de la situación magicamente? Pues dándole lo que quería, volteé la carta con un enfile mexicano que le dejó en evidencia ante los ojos de todos.
De esta situación fui yo quien salí perdiendo, pues normalmente yo solo hago magia a mi familia, es mi hobby, algo que guardo para mi y no acostumbro a compartir con nadie salvo contadas ocasiones. Pero yo estaba disfrutando de aquel momento, y me dolió tener que dejarlo porque la gente estaba a gusto viendome.

De esto sale ganando, el mago que un día se encuentre con este padre, que después de la vergüenza que pasó, yo creo que no volverá a ser tan irrespetuoso con otro mago.

Por mi parte, no volveré a hacer magia delante de él, aunque el rey me lo pida. No soy profesional y no tengo obligaciones. La magia hay que amarla y no compartirla con quien crees que no se la merece. Alguien que no es capaz de disfrutar de ella, no es digno de ser mi espectador.

Y te diré algo Sann, yo te veo como un aprendiz (apreciación personal); y deberías informarte mucho más. Este foro, está llenísimo de hilos en los que un chaval aparece y quiere comprarse c*sc*r*ll*s sin saber hacer un FD,... Es triste, pero pasa continuamente. Cada vez más aprendices optan por efectos visuales sin los conocimientos necesarios. Uno no puede lanzarse a hacer un juego sin tener la primera de las salidas; y las primera de las salidas ha de cubrir que el espectador descubra el secreto.
¿Qué hacemos si realmente el espectador descubre el secreto? Poner cara de tontos y ya está :Confused: 

En mi caso salí airoso porque le colé un enfile, y con ello se rompió su teoría. Pero si no tengo salida para cuando me pillen, ese juego se me queda grande, muy grande.

Y que supiera salir de esa situación no me convierte en alguien hábil, sino todo lo contrario, en ningún momento debí permitir que el espectador tomara tal actitud. Y hay mucho escrito al respecto, y yo he leído, pero no supe evitarlo.

De estas cosas te das cuenta cuando ves a un gran mago actuar en las distancias cortas, se crea la atmósfera mágica, la complicidad con el espectador,... Y entonces el espectador no quiere que falle, no quiere conocer el secreto, solo desea que siga haciendo magia.


Una vez dijo Ravenous y no recuerdo las palabras exactas, que una buena actuación no es cuando los espectadores quedan satisfechos sino, cuando quedan desilusionados porque la actuación ya ha acabado y se quedan con ganas de más. Y esto implica, que aunque tu espectador conozca tus secretos quiera seguir viendo magia, no dañandola.


Pd: Lo de apaga y vámonos no es que yo me lo invente, es que en muchos libros te la ofrecen como la mejor solución.

Pd2: No estoy cargando contra ti, puedes tomartelo como quieras, si te lo tomas por la de buenas, lo que te digo te hará mejorar. Si por el contrario piensas que no es culpa tuya, volverás a cometer el mismo error. No existe el espectador malo, existe el mal mago (ej: yo).

----------


## MagDani

Yo estoy seguro Sann, que aun que ahora no te lo parezca (o si) pero algo positivo habrás sacado de todo esto, y no solo me refiero a tu actuación y la actitud del niño, si no, nuestros comentarios y opiniones.

Coloclom, yo si que creo que hay malos espectadores, lo que pasa es que lo que hay que procurar siempre ser ser mejor uno mago que el peor de los espectadores.

Hace un par de semanas, en una comunión, saqué a una mujer (bueno salió sola, porque fue la primera que saco un billete cuando yo lo pedí) y que ya había notado que era la típica toca... bueno comenzó intentando engañarme con su nombre, pero le pille y le hice una bromita de la que se rió toda la comunión, luego cuando desapareció el billete (hice un billete al platano, de esos que en realidad no está en el plátano, sino en la mesa de la voluntaria y lo recupera cuando vuelve a su asiento)  y lo tena que morder, y como no aparecía nada dentro del platano y perecía que no quería comer mas, le dije " si quieres lo muerdo yo" y me contesta " una mierd** que lo llevas en la boca y lo quieres colocar ahora me lo como entero y a ver como aparece el billete", pues después de unas risas mas, ya que oo me lo tomé todo a broma (y como ya lo tenia todo controlado) la mandé a su asiento sin el dinero y cuando se lo encontró lejos, en su mesa (billete firmado en la mesa ) se quedó muerta y no volvió a molestar.

----------


## Mistico

Pues yo no comparto tu idea Colo. Las tablas se cogen en el escenario. Previamente hay un trabajo, un estudio y una preparación, pero las tablas se cogen haciendo magia. Hay cosas que nunca te fallan en tu casa, las haces mil veces y mil veces salen. Las haces un millón de veces y siguen saliendo. Pero ¡¡ay!! te ponen delante del más inofensivo de los espectadores y empieza la angustia, la inseguridad. Te dices "lo he hecho mil veces y me ha salido, ¿por qué no ahora?" Pero....no sale. ¿Por qué? Porque parte del juego en sí es el espectador. 

Yo tampoco soy profesional. De hecho llevo un tiempo que ni estudio magia (por otras circunstancias). ¿Cómo sabes cuáles son todos los posibles fallos que se te pueden dar en un juego antes de hacerlo? Es decir, ¿cómo sabes para qué tienes que preparar las salidas? Alguno dirá, estudiando el juego: Cierto. ¿Pero tenemos así cubiertas todas las circunstancias? ¿Somos capaces de prever todo lo que puede acontecer en una sesión y en qué circunstancias nos encontraremos para solventar el problema? Yo, no. Hay problemas que me han surgido en juegos (que he estudiado a conciencia) y que se me han revelado en el momento de presentarlo. Si no actúas, no evolucionas. Si no evolucionas, no llegas a tener tablas. 

Es mi opinión, que ni sé ni vivo de esto. Si alguien me convence de otra cosa, cambiaré de opinión.

Un abrazo.

P.D. Disculpas al iniciador del tema por no contestar a tus preguntas.

----------


## sann

Gracias Dani, y a los demas porque todos los comentarios sirven de ayuda, Colocom en ningun momento e dicho que yo No tenga la culpa, tengo salidas en mis juegos, pero no me habia planteado que hacer en caso de que supiesen el mecanismo, aun asi, claro que te agradezco tu comentario, y claro que me servira para aprender, aunque no coincido contigo en algunos aspectos, si, soy un aprendiz, y siempre espero serlo, siempre tener esa necesidad de aprender y el dia que uno deja de considerarse un aprendiz pierde gran parte de esas ganas y no me las doy de super profesional ni me tiro flores que no sean en coña, se que hay cosas que hago bien, y se que hay cosas que tengo que mejorar, ahora me e dado cuenta que algo que yo consideraba que estaba bien necesita mejorar, siempre voy a necesitar informarme.. y es lo que busco, para mi la magia infantil es la mas dificil, lo es y dominar a una jauria de crios en condiciones poco idoneas es un logro increible, llevo años trabajando con niños y años practicando la magia, y desde no hace mucho que decidi unirlo todo en un divertido espectaculo o en una mezcla de juegos de animacion y magia, y es algo extremadamente dificil y eso me hace ponerle mil veces mas ganas a lo que hago, Soy un caprichoso de la magia, nunca tengo un duro pero cuando lo tengo me compro algo que me llame la atencion en magia a veces sin pensar si lo usare, de ahi a que venda cosas practicamente nuevas, pero lo que si te digo esque, nunca hago juegos en los que yo tenga claro que esta en condiciones de enseñar al publico y que considere que no habra ni sospechas de como se ha hecho, soy un perfeccionista, un maniatico de la practica continua, y muy especial tiene que serla situacion para que yo exponga algo que considere que no tengo preparado, todo eso de ayer, todos los comentarios todas las criticas son bienvenidas, y nada me tomo a mal, y agradezco tu mensaje colocom aunque no este deacuerdo en cosas que comentas, lo unico que si la opcion cuando algo falle es apaga y vamonos, a partir hoy solo me voy a centrar en investigar en estudiar la manera de que cuando algo terrorifico y nuevo vuelva a sucederme mi salida nunca sea apaga y vamono, porque no es mi estilo, por suerte mi trabajo con niños y juegos y por suerte la gran capacidad de improvisar que me a dado mi trabajo, espero que me ayuden a buscar esa solucion porque la  compartire con todos para intentar borrar el apaga y vamonos de la cabeza de cualquier mago cuando el mundo se le venga abajo y todo sea una cuesta arriba en una actuacion. Nadie adelanta a un maestro si camina por sus huellas ! Yo hago mi propio camino, y aveces rodeare un osbaculo pero solo si no lo pudo derrumbar y caminar sobre el

----------


## Coloclom

Dani, tu comentario me reafirma en mi teoría. Te ha tocado una espectadora que ni loco la quisiera!!! Porque a mi no me quedaría más remedio que recoger todo e irme (sé que un profesional no puede hacerlo) y tú sin embargo, sacas el capote, y cortas las 2 orejas y el rabo. Para mi esto sí es una muestra que ante la mala espectadora yo hubiera quedado como un mal mago y sin embargo a ti te hace aún más grande.


Creo que no se comparte alguno de mis comentarios porque yo hablo como aficionado a la magia, y otros tienen/teneis el punto de vista de un profesional. Yo sé que uno no puede bajarse del escenario e irse a casa. Pero yo, y el resto de aficionados, sí podemos hacerlo porque nada nos obliga a continuar. Si yo hago magia, busco, además de la ilusión del espectador, mi propia diversión como hobby que es. Cuando otros hacen magia, están buscando el pan de su familia. Si entiendo por tanto que no se valore mi apreciación.


Místico, no me has entendido: He descrito el tener tablas como el proceso completo de estudiar/practicar/actuar dentro de un ciclo. Las 3 son necesarias e importantes a partes iguales.
En cuanto a las salidas, yo no sé cuantas salidas puede preparar cada mago para cada juego, pero tener un mínimo de salidas, al menos en magia de cerca dónde interactuas con el espectador, me parece vital. Y tampoco digo que haya que tener un mínimo de X salidas (aunque ya se lo escuché a un gran mago) pero si estoy convencido, de que la salida al secreto hay que tenerla.

Pongo el ejemplo más básico que se me ocurre:

Un juego con carta de d*bl* c*r*, si prestamos la baraja a mezclar y la añadimos luego, nos estamos evitando que posteriormente nos pidan revisar la baraja, ya que ya la han tenido en sus manos. Si aún así, esto falla, tendremos que emp*l*r y sacar la carta de la baraja. Es un ejemplo tonto y malo, pero creo que se entiende.

Uno no puede quedarse con cara de tonto y admitir la trampa o lo que es peor dejar la baraja al espectador y que este lo compruebe por si mismo. La salida mínima en cuanto al secreto tenemos que tenerla clara.
Y ya no tanto la importancia de las salidas, sino el cómo evitar que tengamos que recurrir a ellas. Pienso que las salidas son una alternativa a un fallo propio del mago, pero cuando se trata del espectador, creo que debemos intentar hacer lo posible para que no nos dañe el juego.

¿Porqué pedimos un billete/moneda al espectador? ¿Qué pasa, somo pobres y no tenemos?
En realidad es por 2 razones, evidentemente por potenciar el efecto, pero la más importante, porque sabes que el expectador no tendrá la necesidad de examinar el billete/moneda. Porque el efecto es el mismo, pero si dejaramos la posibilidad de que al espectador se le ocurriera pedir comprobar el billete, generar esa duda, el climax se vería afectado y el juego dañado.

Eso son tablas. Nosotros no lo valoramos porque estudiamos de los libros, y ya el libro te dice: pide un billete prestado... Y nosotros así lo hacemos (algunos nos paramos a preguntarnos el porqué y otros no nos paramos), y esto son tablas, es la experiencia de otro a nuestra disposición, si bien es cierto, que sin práctica, y las tablas propias que uno se labra, nunca llega a ser mago.

Pero los libros de iniciación dicen que nunca hagas un efecto hasta estar debidamente preparado.

Puedes hacer una levitación perfecta, pero si el espectador ve el HI la culpa es tuya, si la luz no es la adecuada, no lo hagas.

Con todo esto no busco atacar a nadie, mucho menos a Sann, que me imagino que se ha sentido fatal porque se nota que le encanta la magia, pero salvo casos muy excepcionales la culpa siempre es del mago.

Una vez Castiñeiras me dijo: Amo demasiado la magia como para compartirla con los profanos. Y esta frase me hizo pensar muchísimo. Tiene mucho sentido.
El apaga y vámonos no es algo que tenga que sucederte cada día, pero si no estás actuando profesionalmente, si lo estás haciendo por tu propia diversión que es el principal motivo de todos los aficionados, no puedes consentir que alguien te falte el respeto así.

Uno, porque entonces demuestras no tener personalidad.
Dos, porque estás regalando algo que alguien no quiere, y si no lo quiere, para qué insistir?

Te confundes si crees que a mi me gusta guardarme las cartas por una situación de estas. Ya dije antes que me supuso malestar porque yo estaba disfrutando. Pero no consiento que nadie me falte al respeto: Si estamos hablando normal, entretenidamente y de forma respetuosa, porqué cuando saco las cartas, a petición tuya, porque yo no obligo a nadie a mirarme, intentas dejarme como un tramposo :Confused:  Yo que nunca he dicho tener poderes, ni siquiero he dicho ser mago; porque intentas romper el juego con el que yo pretendo entretenerte??

Si eres mínimamente normal, solo puedo entender 2 cosas: O que bien no te importa en absoluto mostrarme un mínimo de respeto o que bien he comentido el error de dejar que mi magia se convierta en un reto a tu intelecto y tengas la necesidad de jugar a buscar la trampa.

En el primer caso dejo de hacer magia de forma instantánea y además me enfado. En el segundo, intentaré modificar mi forma de actuar para que el espectador lo veo como un entretenimiento y no como un reto intelectual, y si no lo consigo también dejo de hacer magia. No voy a permitir que nadie se crea más listo que yo por un simple juego de magia.

E insisto Sann, no te lo tomes como algo directo, que yo solo estoy generalizando. En tu caso, una niña pequeña, no creo que tenga el mismo concepto de respeto que el de una persona adulta, ni tampoco creo que su fin fuera un malvado y maquiavelico plan para romperte la actuación.

Para el resto de los casos, entrarle al toro de forma vana sin saber torear es de gente valiente, pero estúpida.

----------


## sann

Me senti mal en su momento no te preocupes colocom, en estos casos muchas veces los mensajes que uno puede interpretar mal, porque ataquen o sean criticos o no puedan sertar bien, son los que mas ayudan, si te sientan mal es porque sabes que tienen razon pero no lo aceptas, ami no me a sentado mal porque mas critico conmigo de lo que soy yo mismo es dificil, y eso mensajes los acepto y lo agradezco como los que mas tanto los de apoyo ante una situacion como los de critica por no haber sabido salir tan airoso de la situacion como hubiese debido ! agradezco todos y cada uno de los mensajes que se han escrito y los que se puedan escribir mas adelante

----------


## mayico

Perdona Sann, ya te han aconsejado cosas sobre tus preguntas y sobre tu sicuación, jejeje, solo añadiré... cuanto daño hace el magia borrás...

Luego diré que sí, está muy bonito eso de no hacer cosas que hacen los demás, o que están muy vistas, pero, ¿y si me gustan? pues solo es cuestión de modificar un poco el material, o presentarlo de formas diferentes, incluso de no dar importancia al material que se utiliza, no se... son muuuuchas cosas las que se puecen hacer antes de cambiar el material por ser muy visto.

¿Que los niños son el público más dificil? Esto ya se ha hablado en el foro me parece pero vamos, será dificil para algunos y para otros no, esto es muuuuuuuuuuy relativo, hay a quien le imponen más los adultos, o los jóvenes, o un público dentro de un contexto, vease fiestas de fin de colegio, cenas de empresa, público que se encuentra el show en un pub... no sé es muy relativo decir qué es dificil y qué no, sobre todo en generalizar.

Amigo Colo... jeje, con respecto a las tablas, pues yo te diré.
Un cirujano estudia mucho, lee mucho, pero muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucho mucho, y despues de pasar la barrera de estar en el paro, pasa por ejemplo a un hospital, y el tio ha estado muuuuuuuuuuuchos años estudiando como operar del corazón, ha leido todos los posibles errores, todas las cosas que tiene que hacer para no empeorar la situación, higiene etc, de hecho, se ha pasado muchos años especializandose en corazón, en operar este órgano, pero... nunca ha podido operar del corazón porque no ha entrado a trabajar nunca.
Ahora... le toca operar, ha practicado mucho, delante de expertos, con cuerpos que ya no tienen vida, con muñecos que están para eso, ha presenciado las mejores operaciones de corazón de los mejores cirujanos del mundo, pero nunca ha tenido a un crio delante de sus narices, deseando ser operado y salvado.
Pues los nervios, las dudas, los sudores, la amabilidad con la familia (personal, compañeros, paciente) el temple, y mil cosas más, todo eso no lo ha ensayado, no ha operado nunca y como ese niño es igual pero diferente al resto del mundo, como ese problema del corazón es igual pero diferente de tamaño, color, bombeo etc, como es eso, diferente a todo lo estudiado y visto, no sabe como le va a salir, y los nervios y todo lo hablado solo se aprenden con tablas, las tablas son eso, una, otra, otra, otra, otra, otra, otra y... otrassss

No delante de tus padres, no delante de familiares y amigos, ni incluso delante del camarero del bar a donde has ido a tomarte una copa, ni delante de un grupete de gente que te ha rodeado al ver que le haces magia a tus amigos.

Las tablas, (siempre para mi opinión) se obtienen a la hora de currar, de trabajar, de pisar ese escenario (tarima etc) una y otra vez, delante de un público. En esas actuaciones en las que si algo falla, no te puedes ir con el rabo escondido, sino que sacas pecho, y sacas eso que no se lee en los libros, en ningún libro porque cada situación es diferente y no hay tantos escritores que puedan escribir cada situación, ya que todos sentimos cosas diferentes, pues todo eso, eso que sacas en los momentos chungos en el escenario, después de ver que lo que has preparado no va como te gustaría y que tus salidas no van como tu esperas tampoco, ahí se adquieren tablas, en esas situaciones, en las que no puedes bajar del escenario ante un fallo, (nadie te obliga a estar ahí nunca) pero la moral sí, ya que tus hijos comen de ahí, tu familia come de ahí por lo tanto no puedes huir, y debes tener lo que al cirujano le pedimos en ese momento, temple, serenidad, paciencia, saber estar, PROFESIONALIDAD.
Pues todo esto son las tablas y se aprenden subiendo a ellas.

----------


## Pulgas

Mi turno.
Creo que este debate se está enfocando de una manera errónea, porque nos hemos centrado en exceso en las culpas y no en las causas.
¿Culpables? ¿De qué nos sirve buscarlos a toro pasado?
¿Causas? Eso sí, porque conociéndolas podemos reflexionar y meditando nos acercaremos a las soluciones.

Si me centro en las *causas*, me encuentro con que muchas se han citado ya, así que, por resumir, me centraré en un par de ellas.

*El conocimiento mágico del menor*. Los niños tienen acceso a la información (a estas edades no tanto por internet como por otras vías). Máyico alude al Magia Borrás (y yo estoy casi, casi seguro de que van por ahí las cosas). Recordad que una de las famosas cajas (creo que la del XXV Aniversario) traía incluso una bolsa de cambios.
Puede tener un familiar iniciado.
Puede haber sido una de esas niñas (¡cuántas veces hemos hablado de ello!) que sentía mucho interés por la magia y le enseñamos cosas a los seis años y que no supo asimilar lo principal (o nadie se lo supo enseñar): el secreto para facilitar el disfrute.
Pueden ser mil cosas, o la conjunción de esas mil. Lo cierto es que la niña sabía más de lo normal y lo soñtó. No el culpa suya, ni es culpa del mago (por eso me niego a hablar de culpables).

*Los materiales escogidos*. De esto también hemos hablado en multitud de ocasiones. El material que escogemos para nuestro acto condiciona las reacciones de un grupo (cada vez mayor) de espectadores. Si utilizamos un FP como si fuese un FP, estamos condenándonos a ser delatados. Si utilizamos una bolsa de cambios, como tal y con su forma, asumimos un riesgo grandísimo de ser dejados en evidencia.
Eso es algo que no termina de entrarnos en la cabeza, y continuamos cometiendo los mismos errores una y otra vez.
La magia infantil se puede hacer sin coladores extraños, sin libros de colorear, sin FPs, sin... Pero nos exige un esfuerzo mayor de estudio y una dosis enorme de imaginación.
¿Merece la pena? Por supuesto, y a las pruebas me remito. Si en lugar de utilizar una bolsa de cambios con su aspecto decimonónico, y su manejo casi ridículo, empleamos el mismo artilugio, pero con una presentación (del objeto, no del juego) completamente distinta (una gorra, por ejemplo, por citar un objeto que se comercializa), el riesgo se disminuye muchísimo.
Hace muchos años que no uso la bolsa, salvo para peques de infantil (de 3 a 5 años). Con los de 6 años no me atrevo a sacarla.
Y lo mismo digo con el libro de colorear.
Tenemos que revisar nuestro material (pero eso nos lleva a examinar nuestra forma de ser magos y nuestra manera de hacer magia). Y esa debería ser, quizás, la mayor ocupación de cualquiera que desee hacer magia infantil.

*No saber cómo atajar el problema*. Aquí no hay recetas mágicas. Lo que a uno le funciona, a otro no le sirve para nada. Es ése concepto de las "tablas" del que hablamos con tanta facilidad y que luego no sabemos ni cómo definir (fijaos que ha salido la palabra un montón de veces en este debate y, leyendo las diferentes respuestas, no logro hacerme una idea clara de qué son las "tablas").
Dani (gracias) ha hablado de algunos de mis "trucos" para combatir al sabiondo, que compartí en el Encuentro de Logroño (luego intentaré abrir un hilo sobre ello), pero esos me valen a mí y pueden resultar engorrosos para otros.
Lo cierto es que sí debemos tener salidas para estos casos, sobre todo si actuamos con frecuencia y sí hay un profundo error de planteamiento si no reflexionamos en los problemas más frecuentes con los que nos podemos encontrar, y el enteradillo nos plantea un problema recurrente (mirad la cantidad de hilos que hay al respecto en el foro).

Una vez que hemos visto algunas causas, debemos plantearnos las *soluciones*.
En cada párrafo hay mencionadas algunas, pero, como no será la última vez que esto ocurra, no estará de más volver a repetirlas.

*Mi repertorio debe ser poco convencional*, en cuanto a materiales y en cuanto a presentación. Os aseguro que esto sí funciona. Es la mejor solución a éste y otros problemas similares.

*Tengo que pensar posibles salidas a los problemas más frecuentes*. No sólo a este, sino a los habituales. Y no sólo pensarlas, sino interiorizarlas, ensayarlas, vivirlas.
Si no consigo dar una respuesta clara, la sesión se me escapará y perderé el control, con lo que los problemas irán en aumento. Un mago es quien hace magia, claro, pero a un artista de la magia se le debe exigir mucho más. Por eso, además de mago, se le llama artista. Y no nos engañemos: esto no tiene nada que ver con ser profesional o aficionado: en cuanto me pongo delante del público adquiero un compromiso con él y ese compromiso es sagrado.
Frente al "apaga y vámonos", reivindico otra frase tan manida como ésa, pero, creo, más correcta: "el espectáculo debe continuar". Y para que el espectáculo continúe tengo que tenerlo muy, muy estudiado.
Ahí fallamos casi todos, pero de esos tropiezos aprendemos muchísimo (una pena que tenga que ser a costa del público).

*Conclusión*.
Enhorabuena, sann, porque te falta muchísimo por aprender (como a todos nosotros). Enhorabuena porque lo asumes. Y ahora, déjate de lamentos y empieza a buscar tus salidas.
Y, me pongo (nos pongo) más deberes: hay un montón de notas de conferencia que debemos empezar a recomendar aquí. Carlos Adriano, por ejemplo, editó unas maravillosas sobre la Bolsa de cambios, con ideas muy interesantes. A ver si difundimos ese tipo de material (quizás en el hilo de bibliografía) para que podamos conocerlo y adquirirlo.

----------


## nyper

yo te cuento mi experiencia.... por suerte leí sobre el tema antes de que me pasara, y ya tenia una idea de como reaccionar.
a mi me paso con adultos (por eso igual no te sirve). estaba yo haciendo magia por la calle a uno amigos y otros desconocidos, que vino, y empezó a revelar trucos (aunque por suerte la mitad ni siquiera acertó), entonces yo me pare en seco y le dije algo tal que: vosotros ya sois mayorcitos, no os voy a decir que tengo polvos mágicos en el bolsillo, ya sabéis que todo tiene "truco", pero yo no soy mago, soy ilusionista, y lo que hago es provocar ilusiones a la gente para asombrar les y dejarles contentos. así que si no queréis que lo haga me voy, pero si no, te callas y dejas disfrutar al resto que si que quiere ver efectos mágicos. el tío se quedo seco, y el resto de gente me apoyó... el tío se fue y continué con normalidad y con la moral muy alta  :Smile1: 

ya te digo: lo que me salvo la situación es que había leído de otro tipo al que le paso lo mismo, y tuvo una reacción parecida, y me gusto. por lo que yo ya iba "preparado" para ese día.

----------


## Coloclom

Mayico, tu ejemplo es muy tramposo!! Los cirujanos estudian 5 años de medicina, más la especialización, más MIR. Y cuando operan por primera vez, lo hacen con exito. Es un echo que los cirujanos jovenes son mucho mejores que los que llevan 20 años operando, tienes más conocimientos.

Y en cuanto al profesionalismo, Ascanio era aficionado, actuaba para amigos y alguna conferencia

:P

Nota de Ravenous: por no seguir sumando mensajes que no tienen que ver. Espero que a Colo no le moleste.

Los cirujanos noveles, en cualquier caso siempre van acompañados de al menos uno más experimentado.

----------


## mayico

Colo, no te contestaré... jejeje, ya charlamos en el otro hilo sobre esto ok :Confused:

----------


## Apex

Psicología > Magia. Si te vuelve a pasar yo te recomendaría que la/lo dejaras en evidencia delante de todos sus compañeros con un comentario sarcástico y por supuesto sin faltarle el respeto, ella por verguenza no abrirá más la boca y te dejara hacer tu trabajo y disfrutar a los demás. Yo soy super novato, y solo les hago juegos a mis amigos más cercanos y familia. Con un amigo me pasó algo parecido, es un poco pedante e iba a destrozar los juegos; lo tomé como voluntario para un juego, lo esparramé y no ha vuelto a abrir la boca xD. No es la misma situación claro, pero el consejo se puede extrapolar.

Que por qué sigue haciendo magia Coloclom? Esperate que hubiese dado mejor imagen para el mismo y para la magia si recoge la baraja y se va...
PD: Para tener las tablas necesarias tienes que hacer magia y no a tu perro ni a un espejo. Una vez dominas la tecnica de los X juegos que vas a emplear, las tablas se cogen actuando. Eso que le pasó a el le puede pasar a cualquiera. Verás como la proxima vez que le pase si que sabe salir de la situación, y si no hubiese habido una primera en la puta vida habría adquirido esas tablas de las que tu hablas.

Un abrazo!

----------


## ignoto

> Psicología > Magia. Si te vuelve a pasar yo te recomendaría que la/lo dejaras en evidencia delante de todos sus compañeros


¿A un niño?
¿En una fiesta infantil en la que te pagan por divertirlos?

 Si yo contrato a alguien y hace eso como poco no le pago.

----------


## Coloclom

Lo de que eres supernovato se nota un huevo tio!  :Wink1: 

Pero no te voy a enseñar yo, 1 porque no me apetece. 2 porque no tengo tiempo.

Pero el tiempo que tú tengas, me dará la razón a largo plazo.

Un consejo sí te lo regalo: Empieza a leer, un poco de todo, pero sobretodo de magia porque se te ve muy verde; y guardate la cátedra para cuando tengas conocimientos.
Cuando hayas leído algo de magia te encontrarás 2 cosas:

1. Que nunca se deja en evidencia a un espectador.
2. Que a quien no quiere disfrutar de la magia, no se le hace magia.


Y ya te citaré las fuentes algún día, cuando lleves más en la magia y conozcas autores.

----------


## Apex

Aunque tengas el ego un poco desenfocado, muchisimas gracias por el consejo Coloclom.
Yo he visto varias actuaciones en las que el mago deja en "evidencia" al espectador para amansarlo, o simplemente para que el publico se ria y el espectador en cocncreto también, con un comentario irónico y sutil. Quiza la palabra "evidencia" suene muy fuerte, buscad el adjetivo que os plazca.

Si estas con 10 o más niños y uno intenta jorobarte los juegos y te vas como dicess. Yo desde luego que no te pago. Si con un comentario ingenioso haces ver al niño/a... como decirlo sin que se tire nadie al cuello; le haces ver que tu eres el mayor y que no es momento para hablar solo para ver y disfrutar, todo te irá mejor.

Un saludo!

----------


## GIMMICK

> *Para mi tienes tú más culpa que ella. Se te puede perdonar que te parta el primer juego/efecto; pero entonces porqué sigues haciendo magia? Si sabes que la niña te va a chafar porque conoce ciertos secretos no sigas haciendo magia, esa es la primera opción.*
> 
> *La segunda: Es una niña, gánatela y ten la garantía de que no volverá a abrir la boca.*
> 
> *Menos mal que sabíais poco juegos los dos, si llegais a saber medio millar, medio millar de juegos públicos.*
> 
> Si un espectador no colabora, si alguien intenta cargarse el juego, si anímicamente no estás al 100%, etc. no hagas magia. Y no la hagas hasta no tener las tablas necesarias para salir airoso. Si pones la situación en la balanza te darás cuenta de que no mereció la pena continuar haciendo magia.
> 
> Ante estas situaciones creo solo el mago profesional tiene "excusa", pero entrando en un conflicto ético.
> ...


Has sido muy desagradable. Me parece que es muy bonito todo visto desde la barrera del aficionado, pero no tanto cuando te juegas el pan como profesional, o semi profesional.

Y de todo esto me doy cuenta hasta yo, que soy novato...

----------


## mayico

Es diferente un comentario ingenioso, a dejar en evidencia, ¿no crees?
Entonces, si hay un espectador que no para de incordiar, pongo todos mis métodos para amansarlo (nunca dejarlo en evidencia) y no lo consigo, y ningún padre hace tampoco por amansar al crio, y entonces, veo que el niño no para y que los padres se la suda... decido recoger, y no me pagas no??
Ahora, si al qu e dejo en evidencia como has dicho, y tengo en cuenta que dejar en evidencia es avergonzar al crio delante de sus compañeros, hacer que se rian de él para que escarmiente, pues si ese crio es tu hijo, entonces... ¿ahí si me pagas?

----------


## GIMMICK

> Es diferente un comentario ingenioso, a dejar en evidencia, ¿no crees?
> Entonces, si hay un espectador que no para de incordiar, pongo todos mis métodos para amansarlo (nunca dejarlo en evidencia) y no lo consigo, y ningún padre hace tampoco por amansar al crio, y entonces, veo que el niño no para y que los padres se la suda... decido recoger, y no me pagas no??
> Ahora, si al qu e dejo en evidencia como has dicho, y tengo en cuenta que dejar en evidencia es avergonzar al crio delante de sus compañeros, hacer que se rian de él para que escarmiente, pues si ese crio es tu hijo, entonces... ¿ahí si me pagas?


Exacto...




> Mayico, tu ejemplo es muy tramposo!! Los cirujanos estudian 5 años de medicina, más la especialización, más MIR. Y cuando operan por primera vez, lo hacen con exito. Es un *h*echo que los cirujanos jovenes son mucho mejores que los que llevan 20 años operando, tienes más conocimientos.
> 
> Y en cuanto al profesionalismo, Ascanio era aficionado, actuaba para amigos y alguna conferencia
> 
> :P
> 
> Nota de Ravenous: por no seguir sumando mensajes que no tienen que ver. Espero que a Colo no le moleste.
> 
> Los cirujanos noveles, en cualquier caso siempre van acompañados de al menos uno más experimentado.


No tienes ni idea... la veteranía y al experiencia es un grado..., comparas a alguien con cientos de operaciones tras años, con alguien recién salido...??
Sin contar que un cirujano siempre se está reciclando en conocimientos, no se olvida simplemente de lo que aprendió en la carrera...
Mucho más tranquilo estaría yo si me operara un cirujano experimentado que uno novato, y eso que al principio cuentan con tutores...

P.D.: Y el orden correcto es 6 cursos de medicina (que no 6 años), el MIR, y luego la especialidad elegida según la nota sacada...

----------


## nyper

vale chicos, vale que a mi me parece que coloclom también se a pasado un poco... pero no empecéis una batalla campal por tonterías....

----------


## lalogmagic

yo tengo una buena tecnica para esos espectadores molestos, siempre llevo conmigo una cajita que solamente se puede abrir si se jala de la manera correcta, no se como se llame la cajita pero es como un tipo baúl, entonceso solicito al espectador que me preste algo de valor, como un anillo o las llaves de su coche, las meto en la caja y lo reto a sacarla, con eso me lo quito de encima.

esta tecnica tiene dos problemas, el primero es que el latoso también conozca la caja, en cuyo caso sería el siguiente quemón y el segundo es que se demuestra hasta cierto punto que va ganando el latoso.

hasta ahora lo he hecho poco, y nadie ha conocido el metodo, y además gusta bastante a la gente, lo que me generó en una ocasión un inconveniente, la gente quería intentarlo y logré distraer a todos, teniendo que desistir y abrir yo mismo la caja

----------


## GIMMICK

> yo tengo una buena tecnica para esos espectadores molestos, siempre llevo conmigo una cajita que solamente se puede abrir si se jala de la manera correcta, no se como se llame la cajita pero es como un tipo baúl, entonceso solicito al espectador que me preste algo de valor, como un anillo o las llaves de su coche, las meto en la caja y lo reto a sacarla, con eso me lo quito de encima.
> 
> esta tecnica tiene dos problemas, el primero es que el latoso también conozca la caja, en cuyo caso sería el siguiente quemón y el segundo es que se demuestra hasta cierto punto que va ganando el latoso.
> 
> hasta ahora lo he hecho poco, y nadie ha conocido el metodo, y además gusta bastante a la gente, lo que me generó en una ocasión un inconveniente, la gente quería intentarlo y logré distraer a todos, teniendo que desistir y abrir yo mismo la caja


Ten cuidado, si soy yo la tiro al suelo y la parto... :D

----------


## nyper

creo que se llaman cajas turcas... ya las conozco (tengo 2) están muy bien... pero: la llevas siempre encima?  :Smile1: 




> Ten cuidado, si soy yo la tiro al suelo y la parto... :D


idem
la caja es esta: Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.tusanuncios.com/fotos/IMG/IMAGENES-USUARIO/IMG_1045/cajas-magias-3-634194276657797390.jpg
no?

----------


## lalogmagic

siempre les digo que deben sacar el objeto sin romper la caja, de hecho con un buen agarre se abre frente a ellos sin que se vea el secreto.

la caja es pequeña, siempre que hago alguna presentación la llevo por si acaso.

por cierto, esta la uso como opción alternativa, primero trato de controlar la situación con la charla y con gag´s pero uno nunca sabe, a veces nos topamos con cada tipo que es mejor tener un plan B

09062011(001).jpg
aqui esta una foto de la caja que les decia, es pequeña, de hecho apenas caben las llaves de un coche, no se si se vendan en tiendas de magia, es un amigo el que las hace.

----------


## Apex

> Mayico, tu ejemplo es muy tramposo!! Los cirujanos estudian 5 años de medicina, más la especialización, más MIR. Y cuando operan por primera vez, lo hacen con exito. Es un echo que los cirujanos jovenes son mucho mejores que los que llevan 20 años operando, tienes más conocimientos.
> 
> Y en cuanto al profesionalismo, Ascanio era aficionado, actuaba para amigos y alguna conferencia
> 
> :P
> 
> Nota de Ravenous: por no seguir sumando mensajes que no tienen que ver. Espero que a Colo no le moleste.
> 
> Los cirujanos noveles, en cualquier caso siempre van acompañados de al menos uno más experimentado.





> Mayico, tu ejemplo es muy tramposo!! Los  cirujanos estudian 5 años de medicina, más la especialización, más MIR. Y  cuando operan por primera vez, lo hacen con exito. Es un echo que los  cirujanos jovenes son mucho mejores que los que llevan 20 años operando,  tienes más conocimientos.
> 
> Y en cuanto al profesionalismo, Ascanio era aficionado, actuaba para amigos y alguna conferencia
> 
> :P
> 
> Nota de Ravenous: por no seguir sumando mensajes que no tienen que ver. Espero que a Colo no le moleste.
> 
> Los cirujanos noveles, en cualquier caso siempre van acompañados de al menos uno más experimentado.


Fijate que de esto si que tengo idea ya que estudio medicina. Y no  tienes pero vamos ni la más menor idea de lo que hablas xDD pero menos  que yo de magia.
Un cirujano JAMAS opera solo, y menos uno novato, nunca, de echo no hace ni  incisiones. Y mira, tiene infinitamente más conocimiento técnico,  anatómico, patológico, etc un cirujano viejo que uno joven, el joven  sabrá más bioquimica (y cosas recientes de la carrera que no sirven de  nada).
Por cierto hay una ley europea que dice que ningún médico europeo puede recibirse en menos de 6 años. No se de donde has sacado 5. Y el mir es un examen, una oposición, puedes tardar 3 años en coseguir tu plaza o presentarte según acabas la carrera.

----------


## Iban

Chicos, por favor, distinguid entre las aportaciones que vayan destinadas a decir algo sobre el tema tratado (bien en una dirección, o bien en la opuesta, ahí no me meto), de lo que son descalificaciones, ataques personales y batallas cruzadas. A todos nos gusta leer opiniones, pero también nos desagrada presenciar peleas de patio.

¿Qué pasa últimamente que están los ánimos tan alterados? (Y no contestéis, porque es una pregunta retórica).

----------


## Coloclom

Que sean 5 años u 8 no me importa, pero agradezco la culturización aunque para eso podemos abrir un hilo en cambalache...

Que los nuevos médicos o cirujanos están mejor preparados, es cosa de la tele, si miento, es por su boca.

Y si no se me puede atacar mi incultura mágica, veo bien que se ataque mi incultura médica, aunque con ello se pierda el hilo de la conversación.

En cuanto al qué hacer, no entiendo porqué en un caso de mago aficionado, sacamos el argumento de que el profesional no debe... es poco inteligente aportar ese argumento.

Pero vamos, que si me equivoco, habrá que hundir a Darwin Ortiz, que estas reflesiones son suyas, o al menos a mi es quien me las ha trasmitido. Y como me convencieron las di por buenas. Pero si ahora los iniciados confirman que él está equivocado y también yo por dejarme convencer de sus ideas, quizá sea el momento de iniciar una revolución mágica y empezar a quemar libros. Y ahora no puedo decirlo a ciencia cierta, pero creo que también lo dijo (sino igual parecido) Vicente Canuto.

----------


## Bohemia

Yo me pregunto, si esto pasa a menudo?, poco , frecuentemente.?... No sé, es para ir preparandome psicologicamente.

Las dos veces que he actuado, como sólo he hecho 4 juegos (será por eso?) los críos de 4 años, y luego 6 años, ni se movían de su sitio. Al contrario... Me costó sacar a una chiquilla para ayudarme en unos cubiletes de cambio....donde una pelota de colores , se transformaba en serpentinas de esos mismos colores.

Recuerdo una actuación matinal bastante larguita  de Sergi Buka, la cantidad de niños que allí había... de muchas edades.... Y no se les escuchaba ni respirar, ni levantarse... ni nada...Bueno, cuando sacó los aros plateados, un  niño (hijo de un mago aficionado) de unos 5 años comentó algo a su madre: ..."mira como los aros del papa"  . je,je,je.... la cosa no pasó de ahí....

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Bueno, el tema perdió el hilo (¿o al revés?  :302: ). El aporte de Pulgas da buena dirección, reorienta, añade conceptos básicos e invaluables de PNL a esta discusión. Valoren esas gracias, las recibieron (valga la redundancia), de gracia...
Hace tres semanas estuve actuando en una pizzería y, al llegar a la mesa de unos orientales, tras pañuelo con F*, les presenté esponjas. Cuando realicé el FD, el que tenía una esponja en su mano me dijo: "Sé que no colocaste ahí, está en tu otra mano". Nunca pensé en una salida para el caso, hasta ese fortuto momento, pero espontáneamente le dije: "No, está en la tuya" (y se lo indiqué con el índice derecho, el que ejecutó el FD). Cuando abrió la mano y se encontró con dos pelotitas... Las risas de los presentes y su propia sorpresa me lo ganaron para el juego final...

----------


## ignoto

Mi padre era cirujano, mira por donde. Se doctoró en 1935 y estuvo cosiendo balazos de 1936 a 1945.

Historias para no dormir aparte, el control del público es fundamental. Deben alterarse o quedarse en sus asientos según convenga a la marcha del espectáculo.
Deben gritar o estar callados cuando proceda.
Y eso lo debe controlar el (o los) actuante (s).

Y se puede hacer. Además, no es difícil.

----------


## mrserzu

estoy de acuerdo en parte con softvader,si no fallas en algo no aprendes a salir, pero claro en algo,no solo hay que estudiar y practicar los juegos y charlas,sino también las posibles salidas ,si algo falla o te descubren el truco,creo que con esto que te ha pasado habrás aprendido,animo y continua así,has aprendido algo nuevo para ti,un abrazo y continua así sann.

----------


## SERX

Yo para estos casos en los que tienes un niño graciosillo o que simplemente habla mas de la cuanta lo que ago es dejar que hable... y cuando acaba pongo cara de "circumstancies" ( lo e puesto en catalan ) extrañado no se y digo un fuerte aplauso para ella!!! y la niña se calla o niño o gracioso de turno... si lo vuelve a hacer mas de lo mismo ya veras como a la tercera el publico ya le dice calla hombre calla... tambien sirve a modo de GAG !!! un abrazo es muy util a vezes duro pero util...

----------


## magomago

Creo que cada caso es un mundo y no hay una solucion universal para salir de algunos problemas. Lo que propone Darwin Ortiz o Giobbi pienso que son para actuaciones formales donde el público es el que va a ver tu espectáculo. Pero para solucionar los problemas prefiero la teoria de Silly Billy , ese es el LIBRO para solucionar muchos de nuestros problemas.

Pero aun asi hay problemas que nunca se nos pasarían por la cabeza hasta que los tenemos y seguramente ese dia saldremos con el rabo entre las piernas , pero la cuestion es elaborar una estrategia para intentar salir airosos la proxima vez y no desmoralizarnos.

Niños con sindrome de Asperger,autismo,hiperactivos, con deficit de atención,padres que te van a pagar borrachos que quieren ser el héroe para sus hijos destrozandote los juegos.

Ojo que me estoy poniendo en los peores casos,pero es que por mucho que nos preparemos, por muchas salidas que tengamos hay cosas que ni siquiera pensamos y que no estan en NINGUN libro , y esas cosas solo te la dan las actuaciones.

Hay que valorar y personalizar las situaciones ,yo suelo hacer lo que ha dicho SERX, si quiere atención dársela durante unos momentos.Pedir un aplauso para él o sacarlo y decirle si puede hacer un juego para que lo veamos todos , pero que una vez que lo haga me va a dejar hacer mi trabajo.

----------


## Bohemia

> Yo para estos casos en los que tienes un niño graciosillo o que simplemente habla mas de la cuanta lo que ago es dejar que hable... y cuando acaba pongo cara de "circumstancies" ( lo e puesto en catalan ) extrañado no se y digo un fuerte aplauso para ella!!! y la niña se calla o niño o gracioso de turno...


Ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja,ja...... ES BUENÍSIMOOOoooooo!!!!!! .... ja,ja,ja,ja....!!!!

Por cierto, anoche ví una actuación de un chico, donde durante toda su actuación tiene a los críos , como locos, super-revolucionaos,  pero se les ve que se lo pasan bomba... tanto los niños como el artista. Como dice Ignoto:" según convenga"... a veces si los ponemos alteraos, pero siguiendo el juego, también es una manera distinta de mantenerlos bajo "control".

Fijaros en el vídeo, me ha hecho mucha gracia...los niños más que espectadores, parecen "emocionados fans". :
YouTube - ‪Magia infantil y familiar‬‏

----------


## MJJMarkos

Pero sea para mayores o menores, el problema hay que atajarlo. Con independencia de quién sea la culpa.

Sospecho que las descalificaciones hacia Coloclom o los "no tienes ni idea" hacia él parten de gente que me da que, o tiene un mal día, o realmente no tienen ellos idea.

Pero sobre todo, me asombra cómo nadie "quotea", o discute, o dice al menos "tienes razón" o "no tienes razón" a quien creo que ha dado en el clavo del error: Ravenous. El resto que he leído, que si no se puede coger tablas sin subirse a un escenario (¿Perdón?, experiencia es una cosa, tablas, otra; las tablas te las da hasta la VIDA diaria...), que si para ir sobre seguro no vale con estudiar el juego (¿Perdón?), que si tener horas cotizadas de trabajo es una garantía (¿Perdona?... y si encima el problema está donde indicaba Ravenous, horas cotizadas = experiencia nula, en este caso; porque si se hace lo que el 99% de los demás magos, estamos incurriendo en un error de poca experiencia [que no tablas...]), etc, etc, etc...

Todo eso, que en mi opinión es totalmente erróneo, no sirve de nada para el autor del post.

A mi juicio, no sé si ya lo dijo alguien, me da la impresión que poca gente se ha planteado tener espectáculos dinámicos. En el sentido del repertorio. Y más con menores. Porque un niño salta a la mínima que ve algo conocido, evasión y cambio de efecto, y seguimos para bingo. Creo que deberías de estudiar, Sann, la posibilidad de cambiar TODOS los efectos sin que cambie el espectáculo y el hilo conductor. ¿Difícil? Probablemente, pero desde luego te dará réditos. Tienes un "main", y luego cambias según veas reacciones. La ventaja principal de los niños es ésa, que si te van a arruinar un efecto, lo hacen nada más sacas el cacharro.

Esta solución te evitaría el dejar obsoleto todo el material. Sí, fuerza a tener el doble o triple de trabajo y material preparado, pero también te curas en salud. Esto evita lo que dice Mayico "muy bien, material muy visto, pero ¿y si a mí me gusta?". De esta forma no hay nada que tirar. De hecho, le da un aliciente de Jazz Magic que hace mucho que no veo en la Magia Infantil.

En la mayoría de los espectáculos (si te lo montas bien), se verán tus juegos principales. En un porcentaje menor, habrás tenido que cambiar uno o dos juegos, y en el peor de los casos, cambiarás todo. Esas alternativas tendrás que evidentemente trabajarlas, huir del material comercial, y hacer que "entren" en tu rutina como un guante a pesar de que ahora mismo no entren ni con calzador.

Es una buena solución, al menos en mi experiencia. También es cierto que para los casos que se ha aplicado esta técnica, el "repertorio" suplente ha acabado como principal.

Es lo que tiene alejarse de la senda de la mayoría.

PD: Por lo demás, no te vengas abajo, el mal día lo tiene cualquiera, y así te van a venir muuuuuchos en la vida mientras hagas Magia. Lo importante es analizar con frialdad los por qué y poner soluciones. Y siempre parte de que la culpa es tuya. Eso siempre te hará progresar. Y soluciones INTELIGENTES. La gente tiende a pensar que la Magia es algo de prueba y error, cuando es más una Ingeniería. Con estudio, pensamiento, ensayo y haciendo bien las cosas, cuando se sacan por primera vez, funcionar, FUNCIONAN. La prueba y error sirve para MEJORAR, pero mejorar algo que ya va bien.

*Edito: "Día azul": ¡Cuidemos la ortografía!*

----------

